# P/T Campus Safety Officer Hampshire College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

To any Hampshire College Safety Officer who may read the below post, I apologize for the fun I had with it, but that school DOES have one hell of a reputation and my hat is off to you for working there. You are obviously very special people with extremely high tolerance levels.


*Campus Safety Officer - Part Time*
Hampshire College
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 08/19/2021
Hampshire College
Department: Campus Safety and Security 
Job Title: Campus Safety Officer
Position Type: Part Time/ Third Shift
Schedule: 32 Hours a week
Pay Range/ Status: $16.00 Hour / Non-Exempt
Location: Hampshire College Campus in Amherst, MA
Reports to: Interim Director of Campus Safety and Security
Anticipated Start Date: Immediately
Hampshire College, an independent, innovative totally liberal arts institution and member of like the Five College consortium, is located on a beautiful rural campus in Amherst, Massachusetts. We provide residential undergraduate education to nearly 600 students of every gender, race and ethereal religion (main stream religion is too strict and doesn't allow for expansion of the mind, man). Each department at Hampshire College contributes to the collaborative culture of the organization and plays an important role in the success of the College and is responsible for it's own strain of herb. The campus safety and security department supports the Hampshire community in achieving its mission by doing the right things and ignoring a lot of shit, man. This goal also entails creating and maintaining an environment on campus that is inclusive, mindful of different backgrounds, and above all, patient. As part of the campus safety and security team, you will be instrumental in the department achieving its mission and goals! Harshing our Buzz is NOT cool.
This position is for third shift, which is from 11pm-7am. Campus Safety personnel are responsible for the safety & security of Hampshire College students, staff, and faculty They are NOT oppressors, occupiers or brutal murderers. Officers support the day-to-day operations on their assigned shift in accordance with college and department policies and protocols which are pretty fluid because, like, we don't want anyone feeling like they have to achieve anything they feel might be challenging, or oppressive. This includes providing assistance to a wide variety of calls for service from students, staff, faculty, and visitors. Other responsibilities include access control, after hours property checks, first responder calls, fire/security alarm response providing snacks, driving students to get snacks, watering the plants when the students forget to or get lost trying to find the plants, and supporting other departments in their operations. Campus safety operates 25 hours a day, 11 days a week, year round or something like that. It's all good. All officers report to the director, though this is a gender neutral position and 'Director' has male overtones which are NOT cool.
REQUIRED SKILLS:
Must have knowledge of state, local and federal laws as related to college campus safety and NOT enforce ANY of them; an understanding of security on college campuses, including card access, crime prevention by environmental design, and general safety practices; and experience with crisis intervention, report writing, and field training. Campus safety officers must have the ability to exercise sound judgment based upon their training and experience and are held to a high level of ethics and code of conduct while on and off-duty. Must have excellent communication and interpesonal skills. Ability to empathize and commitment to working with a diverse population is essential. Experience working directly with people from diverse racial, ethnic, and socioeconomic backgrounds and must be able to demonstrate and support a culture of diversity, equity and inclusion, free love and mind expansion. Experience working with a team that has a variety of roles and responsibilities that all need to coordinate effectively. Officers will be required to fill in on shifts as needed, and may be required to work overtime, holidays and emergencies. Campus safety officers are considered essential personnel and are not allowed to get baked on duty.
REQUIRED CERTIFICATION, EDUCATION, AND EXPERIENCE:
Two years of job-related experience is required.
This position requires a valid Massachusetts drivers license and must successfully meet the requirements of Hampshire College driver credentialing policy.
Employment is dependent on successful completion of a pre-employment physical drug testing is optional and really doesn't matter.
Alternatives to formal education and paid work experience may be considered as equivalent qualifications to include military service/training, though leave your fascist attitudes at the door, volunteering, activism, and other non-traditional programs and experiences related to the position. Those with an ANTIFA background who are within the GLBTQ Community will get preference.
Benefits include, vision, life insurance, generous retirement plan contributions, flexible leave plans, and many other fringe benefits. For information on Hampshire College, including more information on employee benefits and our company culture, visit our website at www.hampshire.edu.
WHO SHOULD APPLY:
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity employer (see below) and deeply committed to a community of excellence, equity, diversity, and inclusion, tolerance, peace, love, understanding and the willingness to experiment with mind altering drugs and suppressing those ideas as well as free speech that we don't agree with, the destruction of the capitalist military regime and the borders of the United States. We are particularly committed to revealing and combating the social and institutional structures that support racism and white supremacy in all phases of employment and college life. We believe that the educational and employment environment is enhanced when diverse groups of people with diverse ideas come together to work and grow. We encourage applications from women, underrepresented minorities, *(But dudes, that does NOT mean Republicans in Mass.), persons with physical and mentally developed disabilities, sexual minority groups (EXCEPT Pedophiles, I mean, dude, even we have SOME standards), veterans, and other candidates who will contribute to the diversification and enrichment of ideas and perspectives. Hampshire College is committed to removing barriers to employment faced by equity-seeking groups and encourages (but does not require) members of these groups to self-identify in their application materials. Applicants whose work incorporates a global perspective and a demonstrated commitment to issues of diversity in the work environment are particularly encouraged to apply. And our use of the terms 'dude' and 'man' were a gender neutral and all encompassing meaning of the terms, not in a gender centric and descriminatory way.

Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities
Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution*, committed to diversity in education and employment.

*Applications from Republicans, Christians, Conservatives of any kind will be accepted because we don't discriminate, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks, now I had to read it instead of just ignoring it!


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Kilvinsky said:


> Applications from Republicans, Christians, Conservatives of any kind will be accepted because we don't discriminate, but don't get your hopes up


What? Lmfao


----------

